

FAILfaire-discussion of failed mobile projects, NYC 4/14 - inmygarage
http://failfaire.org/about/

======
inmygarage
while i know that HN is not an events board and hope it never turns into one -
I think this particular gathering is notable because so few events are ever
_focused_ on failure as a learning experience.

typically what you get is some uber-successful entrepreneur using their
failures as a way to add drama and depth to their story as a smashing success.
shouldn't we give a little credit to failure on its own? i think so.

